# Big Decision



## cornpile (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok,need a little advice.Here a while back, you all might remember me talking about getting a longer reach telephoto lens.I have my money saved and have enough to buy one of three choices.I mainly like to shoot wildlife.I have a 70-200 f4 L and a 1.4 ext. which is a great combination.I shoot canon and have a few cheaper canon kit lens for closeup shots.All three of my choices ,the 1.4 ext will attach to and work with.This will most likely be the only long range lens I ever buy ,so I want to make the right pick.I have read and studied all three,looked at lots of pics taken with all and read tons of reviews.I have two bodies to attach these too,Canon 50D and a Canon Rebel XT
Here are my choices
Canon 300 f4 IS L
Canon 400 5.6 L
Canon 100-400 IS L


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2012)

If you don't already have one, you'll want a nice tripod to help steady your shot with those high-power lenses.

Also, you can search Youtube for video reviews on those lenses.

I'm sure others will add to this soon. Good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## rondv (Aug 8, 2012)

cornpile;
Here are my choices
Canon 300 f4 IS L
Canon 400 5.6 L
Canon 100-400 IS L[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi cornpile, I shoot Nikon but have a friend that shoots Canon. I think the 100-400 is a good choice because you end up at f5.6 on the long end which is the same as the 300 with the x1.4 converter plus you have the option of zoom. The 300 may be a little sharper but you lose that with the x1.4. The Image Stabilization will really help in low light.
> Good luck with your choice.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yikes, that is a big (and tough) decision.  

Canon has recently come out with a 200-400 which should put some more of all 3 lenses you mentioned back out on the used market...

The flexibility of the 100-400 is attractive, but the Canon bird folks that I shoot with all prefer one of the first two over the last one...

The quality of the 300 & the faster focus of the f/4 (plus the ability to blur the background a bit more) is good, but the extra reach of the 400 is appealing as well...

Sorry that I'm no more help...


----------



## quinn (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow tough spot to be in for sure, i don't think you can go wrong whichever you choose! I would look into that 200 to 400 that rip mentioned too, that one made me go hmmmm the most. The 400 is already a f 5.6, alot of what you want to shoot is going to be low light wildlife, right?


----------



## cornpile (Aug 9, 2012)

Guys,thanks for your help.Im leaning toward the 300 IS. I walk alot around the woods and I think this might fit me better.I dont want to not use my 70-200 f4,it is a great lens.This is a tough choice.......


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 11, 2012)

Check out this review on my 70-300L:
http://www.deepgreenphotography.com/2011/06/field-review-of-the-canon-70-300-mm-l-is-zoom-lens/
It's very sharp from 70 to 300.
Greg is forthcoming with it's flaws as well as it's attributes. He decided to keep it.

It has the latest IS that gives between 3 and 4 stops IS ; you can shoot hand held at 1/30. It's variable aperature (4-5.6) is a negative in low light but for it to be fixed F4 would make it a lot heavier and more expensive.

 I shoot RAW + JPG. Take a look at the JPG's straight from the SD; no PP what so ever.






Now here's a crop with no PP. Notice the drop of water falling from the paddle and the hand reflected on the kyak:





Here's a near -macro at MFD . Again no PP:





Here's a crop, no PP shows some noise but at sunrise with a 60D ........ It cleans right up with a little noise reduction:





Here's a flickr 70-300L group link:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/ef_70-300mm_f4-56l_is_usm/

and a POTN link:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=955129&page=204

The 300 F4 would complement your 70-200 F4 very well though if you don't mind changing lens.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks GAJoe,I have also looked at this lens.Im having a hard time making a choice.There are several that I think I could use for wildlife and much other types of photography.I plan to purchase one this week if I can narrow it down to one,Dang it....


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2012)

I  know it's hard to make a decision. It is a very tough one to make. If interested, search for those lenses on youtube and check out some of the video reviews. I found a bunch of videos on there showing those lenses you're interested in. Just seeing the lens in action may help you decide. Do you have a place to go and look at those lenses in person? That would be even better.

If you still can't decide on those lenses you're interested in, then go ahead and purchase one or both of these. 

Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM Telephoto Lens 

Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM Autofocus Lens

You can't go wrong with either one of them! I'd even buy an extra one to have around as a spare! 

Just kidding. Good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 16, 2012)

Well folks,I made the choice.I got the 100-400 is L late yesterday evening.Hope to try it out in the next few days.Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats CP can't wait to see your shots w/ it!


----------

